# 60-Minutes wants an athlete-profile of Zenyatta, a horse...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

who just *happens to be* a phenomenal athlete, she has 19 undefeated wins over her 5-year career 
and may have her 20th this Saturday - who do they send to cover this special story?

2 experienced staffers who know SOD-ALL about the entire subject of horse-racing, let alone -*a horse*-... 
and an INTERN saves their bacon, LOL.

Zenyatta: A Horse with Charisma? - 60 Minutes Overtime - CBS News 
thank DoG, the tourists had a native-language guide, who is a mere peon at 60-Minutes but fluent 
in HORSE and RACING.
IMO - 60-Minutes blew it; this young woman saved their collective face from great embarrassment.

a video-montage of her winning races - 
YouTube - TVG Zenyatta Montage - All 19 Wins

i wish this incredible mare her undefeated win this Saturday, _*Go, Zennie! :thumbup: *_
- terry


----------

